# Gent Parking



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

We are thinking of going to Gent, Belgium this week. Is it still permissable to park outside Camping Blaarmeersen? I think its now closed and can't find anywhere else nearby. Did find a review on Gentbrugge aire, Driebeekstraat from 2007 but not sure if that is still there. Is Gent worth a visit?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Barbar

Yes, there's an "Aire" right next door.

I have replied to your PM.

Dave


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

You could also park on the main road you turn off to get into Blaarmeersen, I seem to recall the little carpark was open all year
Gent is a beautiful city and well worth the time Antwerp is also another to consider

email the town info [email protected]

should be able to tell you where you can park
Museums can be closed on a Monday

Website http://www.visitgent.be/

Enjoy

Chris


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you don't want to go into the sports complex (where the campsite is) you can park outside, in any of the many little car parks alongside the rowing lake.

Suggest you have a look on Google Earth. It shows up very clearly.

Dave


----------



## geordie01 (Apr 20, 2006)

loads of parking around blaarmeesen but when we were there in the summer ghent city centre was dug up and was a building site


----------



## Barbar (Mar 23, 2010)

Thanks everyone, will be there later in the week.

Tracy & John


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

geordie01 said:


> loads of parking around blaarmeesen but when we were there in the summer ghent city centre was dug up and was a building site


ditto. I couldn't believe it - they had dug the whole place up all at once. Thy'd never get away with that in UK. I have no doubt it will be lovely when it's finished - maybe already?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

We stayed on the Aire in Gent , only space for one and directions on Camperstop sat nav co ordinates were slightly out, book ones were spot on. 

#Very near to police station, almost under flyover, room for many more and a 1 minute walk to tram station that takes you right into city centre. 

Car park is large but only one space marked out for MH's, no one much around except for childrens play centre once this closes no one else used car park till the next day at 10am. 

Loved the place with plenty to see. 

Mandy


----------



## al3674 (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi

Does anybody have any recent info/experiences from Gent? I would like to stay there for a night, but wanting to park from around noon on the Sat to 7pm on the Sunday night.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Sgt411 (Dec 17, 2008)

Hi - We stayed on the Gent Aire in May earlier this year. Bus/tram stop only a couple of minutes walk and then a 20 min ride into the city centre. Aire is free with a fresh water tap and grey water disposal. Right next to police station. Plenty of room. See review on MHF campsite page. 

Keith


----------



## Markt500 (Mar 23, 2010)

Hi, we've just come back from a long weekend in Gent. We stayed on the aire in gentbrugge (by the police station). The town is beautiful, and the people friendly. The aire has 5 marked spaces for vans, but it is a big free car park, so you could park anywhere with no real issues. Quite good as it appears the locals are using two off the spaces as winter parking for their vans!

The team stop is 1min walk away, costs 1€20 single into town. 

Enjoy!


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Mark 

If not done all ready and update review on the aire would be great on campsite map. 

We enjoyed it there too, just noisy in a morning with track over head.

Mandy


----------

